

The Real Jurassic Park - Scientist to inject Wolly Mammoth DNA in Elephant egg - brianmac
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2012-03/russian-and-korean-researchers-will-inject-mammoth-dna-elephant-eggs-resurrecting-10000-year-old-beast

======
arien
I suppose we learnt nothing from the movies :)

I find this fascinating, however, it raises so many questions and doubts...
Extinct animals are extinct for a reason. What makes us think that these
creatures would be a good addition to the current species pool? That they
would adapt and survive with current Earth conditions? That we're not actually
creating even worse monsters by mixing DNA of different species in such ways?

In other words, and to quote Dr. Malcolm... "Your scientists were so
preoccupied with whether they could that they didn't stop to think if they
should."

------
Shorel
To keep it more real: it should be Pleistocene Park

